# FEMA Solutions



## Quietgenialboy (Aug 21, 2012)

A few weekends ago I was at an emergency prep. seminar. One of the things discussed at the class was an "active shooter" scenario. This is a scenario in which a person just walks into somewhere and starts shooting.

My solution was to this was conceal/cover and proceed to engage the threat....everyone else in my group looked at my like I was crazy.

The FEMA official solution to an active shooter scenario was..."Lay down on the ground and wait for help." Other directives were to use an exit if you were close by...and under no circumstances should you help anyone else.

WOW!!! Talk about lay down and die. Does FEMA have legitimate solutions to any problems?


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

FEMA also belives in the GOOD TOOTH FAIRY:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## MikeG (Oct 5, 2007)

In any active shooter situation suspects expect chaos and panic from the victims. Immediate aggressive engagement will ruin the suspects day. With that said, law enforcement are trained to engage them as well.


----------



## T140 (Nov 20, 2007)

Don't be like sheep...


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

I don't think I could sleep at night if I did not engage an active shooter when I am armed. I will not lay down and die if I can't get the hell out of the area. Even if I am not armed, I'll find something to throw at them to distract them enough to hopefully allow enough time to tackle the pos.


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

Is it any surprise that this would be the advice you got from FEMA. 

FEMA is just another corrupt branch of this corrupt government that only wants the general public to roll over and take what ever comes down the pipe.


----------



## Perdido Duct Cleaning (Mar 13, 2012)

*Fema solution:* Martial law= fema concentration camp "for your safety"

Eventually will happen.


----------

